# Speaking in Tounges



## Tim L (May 23, 2010)

I'm not taking a position on this one way or the other; I really don't know the answer but I like to throw this out here every so often to see what others think...I'm satisfied in my own mind that based on the bible a valid arguement  can be made either way...but first some background so that you will know where I'm coming from....growing up my mother played the piano for a number of churches in the area; many denomenations...she went where she was needed and we (the little ones) went where she played)...alot of that time was at the Church of God....folks spoke in tongues there; I gave it no thought as a child; thats just what they did I thought....I also didn't give it much thought as a child that when mother was asked to play the piano at the bapitst church or christian church, they did not speak it tongues...they just didn't.


But many decades later I do wonder about all this...I have alot of good friends in the Assemblies of God; I have visited on occasion at singings and revivals; their filled with the holy sprit and they speak in tongues...I have had some of those same folks visit my church, their filled with the holy sprit but don't speak in tongues....have been with them at non denomenational chapel services where the chaplian was a pentecostal minister and would give a rosuing sermon, but no one spoke in tongues....I have never (to my knowledge anyway) spoke in tongues...

Again, this isn't about whether or not speaking in tongues is bibically "correct"....But I have spoken to my pentecostal friends on this at length...speaking in tongues is not something one controls; the holy sprit is in control....man does not turn it on or off; the holy ghost is at work here.. So, why do they not speak in tongues at non pentecostal services and why is it that non pentecostal christians (with a very few exceptions I have seen over the years) not speak in tongues when visiting a pentecostal service??

Opinions?? Thoughts?? Explanations??


----------



## Lowjack (May 23, 2010)

Speaking in tongues is Jut one of the many gifts of the Spirit of God and it has only value to the person Speaking it , or if a prophecy comes through that way.

Now I knew a lady who was a missionary in Peru, she is From Michigan, her and her husband went to Peru as missionaries back around 1952 Norma Stoffel, Her husband and her were Worried because neither one spoke a word of Spanish, so they prayed the whole trip down there for help from God.

She says as soon as they arrived and the head of missions met with them at the port, he greeted them in Spanish to her surprised she responded in Spanish and so did her husband, they found themselves speaking fluent Spanish all of the sudden.


----------



## Israel (May 23, 2010)

We also know from scripture that unless there is an interpreter present, "a" speaker in tongues has control over the utterance.
It is not an uncontrollable voicing of anything per se.


1Co 14:26  How is it then, brethren? when ye come together, every one of you hath a psalm, hath a doctrine, hath a tongue, hath a revelation, hath an interpretation. Let all things be done unto edifying. 
1Co 14:27  If any man speak in an unknown tongue, let it be by two, or at the most by three, and that by course; and let one interpret. 
1Co 14:28  But if there be no interpreter, let him keep silence in the church; and let him speak to himself, and to God. 
1Co 14:29  Let the prophets speak two or three, and let the other judge. 
1Co 14:30  If any thing be revealed to another that sitteth by, let the first hold his peace. 
1Co 14:31  For ye may all prophesy one by one, that all may learn, and all may be comforted. 
1Co 14:32  And the spirits of the prophets are subject to the prophets. 

Matters of liberty and sensitivity to the spirit are always to be exercised.


----------



## Roberson (May 23, 2010)

Those who spoke in tongues on the day of Pentecost were not babbling incoherently like some of the folks I hear ( I attend a Pentecostal church) but they were speaking in foreign languages unknown to them. So, why does everyone who speak in tongues now babble on and on, incoherently to anyone, no matter what ethnicity? I personally think the Gift of Tongues was and is so people could spread the Gospel in foreign countries in languages previously unkown to them. Hence the super fast spreading of the Gospel by unlearned common folk.


----------



## Lowjack (May 23, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Those who spoke in tongues on the day of Pentecost were not babbling incoherently like some of the folks I hear ( I attend a Pentecostal church) but they were speaking in foreign languages unknown to them. So, why does everyone who speak in tongues now babble on and on, incoherently to anyone, no matter what ethnicity? I personally think the Gift of Tongues was and is so people could spread the Gospel in foreign countries in languages previously unkown to them. Hence the super fast spreading of the Gospel by unlearned common folk.



There are two types of tongues ,those that are known Earthly Languages and Angelic tongues which are for the edification of the person speaking it.
In Shavuot the day The Holy Spirit descended upon those in Jerusalem, it was a testimony as the Jews on the streets who gathered in Jerusalem Annually to Celebrate the feast , heard the Gospel each in his own Language.


----------



## sun (May 24, 2010)

Rouster said:
			
		

> the holy ghost is at work here.. So, why do they not speak in tongues at non pentecostal services and why is it that non pentecostal christians (with a very few exceptions I have seen over the years) not speak in tongues when visiting a pentecostal service??
> 
> Opinions?? Thoughts?? Explanations??



After reading the extensive Wikipedia Article which mentions so many different forms of it over the course of history, even including brain research, I tend to think that it's very hard to make a generalization encompassing all of the forms of it in every instance. However I do believe that it's a highly individualistic practice that is akin to chanting because it just feels like the preferred way for some folks to worship who are more receptive and accepting of the practice. 
People won't do it who are not in tune to it and who also need to open up their heart and mind to accepting the practice of it. As well, some utterances and the process by which part of the brain is employed during it may be something that does need to be practiced & developed to do it too.
For example, some people have the talent for running distances. But not everyone can become a runner or develop their love and method for running without some practice and by starting off in steps. As individuals try it and become more proficient at it then they become more aware of the benefits of practicing it more and in greater numbers as it becomes more of an accepted method of worship and of being a divine gift.
For some folks the talent or gift that they work on developing more of as a way of expressing the influence of the holy spirit may be music, for others it may be speaking or preaching, or praying the rosary, or becoming a priest or minister, or it may be as involuntary as being endowed with stigmata.
God does the calling and people respond accordingly whether by choice in some cases or involuntarily in others. Why some are called by God to fulfill a role or to perform an act and others aren't chosen is just another one of those mysteries of God.
When people have faith, God and the holy spirit comes to them in different ways. It's not always the exact same for everyone but then in some ways it is when people have an unexplained urge, whether it's to utter, run, sing, pray, serve or worship.
God only asks for all of us as Americans and Christians to respect each other and to have enough faith to not make judgements about that which we may not understand by way of divine mystery. 
If some folks speak in tongues, then they are practicing their religion and their faith in the way that they know, feel, are motivated and taught to be right for them. And those who don't simply aren't motivate enough to have been chosen yet.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossolalia


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 24, 2010)

I have fed You with milk and not with meat for hitherto ye were not able too hear it.neither yet now are ye able.1 Corinthians 3'chap; VERSR 2'


----------



## formula1 (May 24, 2010)

*Re:*

It's all about the release of our faith to God.  

For some, it the utterance of tongues seems to be necessary to increase their faith and release themselves to the moving of the Holy Spirit in their lives.  

For others, God through the Holy Spirit doesn't need to work in that manner, but uses gifts of prophesy, love, faith, compassion and mercy (just to name a few) moving in them to draw them closer to God and submission to His purposes.

Both are absolutely correct!  

My recommendation to those to whom the gift of tongues is important, do not despise those who do not, but know that they also, if they cling to Christ, have a gift in them also as the Spirit wills.

And to those who think in strange or unusual, do not fear the gift that God chooses to grant someone, provided they also share the love of Christ that is in you.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 24, 2010)

My comcern has been the ones who say you "must" speak in tounges to be saved. The say a "second blessing" is required. Can't see if backed up by scripture........................RW


----------



## christianhunter (May 24, 2010)

I go to a Baptist Church,and anyone born longer than a minute,knows how some Baptists feel about the gift of tongues.I follow The Word of GOD,(not saying the Baptists don't),and The Word says,"the gift of tongues will not cease,until the return of The Holy One Of Israel".Thats enough said for me!


----------



## Ronnie T (May 24, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I go to a Baptist Church,and anyone born longer than a minute,knows how some Baptists feel about the gift of tongues.I follow The Word of GOD,(not saying the Baptists don't),and The Word says,"the gift of tongues will not cease,until the return of The Holy One Of Israel".Thats enough said for me!




I'm not familiar with that verse.


----------



## thedeacon (May 24, 2010)

I think the gift of tongues have not ceased, I believe that they were simply a language that was foreign to the people that were listening, Like the day of pentecost. There are other scriptures you can read, just back up to post #3 by Israel. If I went to Germany or France, it would be useless for me to preach there unless I had an interpreter with me.

Read I Corinthians 13:8-13

I don't think that the babbleing that we hear from people are really anything from God, I think that most of them think it is but emotions get the best of people sometime. I think a lot of preachers do things (anything) to inhance there motives.

We need to understand what the work of the Holy Spirit is. I cannot gather enough evidence to see where that work is to give utterance to one person that another person cannot understand.
The Gospel (The Good News) is much more simple than that.


----------



## christianhunter (May 24, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm not familiar with that verse.



I'll find it,give me a bit.


----------



## thedeacon (May 24, 2010)

1 cor. 12:28-30 pretty  much explains tongues. (In the Church)


----------



## Desert Soldier (May 24, 2010)

Personally, I think is is absolute hogwash. I agree with the above poster that "tongues" refers to a foreign language, not the gibberish heard spoken by attention mongers in churches. "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! SDKAHSKDJH KSDAKJSHD AISDHAUSQW!  I AM SO ANNOINTED!"


----------



## Lowjack (May 24, 2010)

Desert Soldier said:


> Personally, I think is is absolute hogwash. I agree with the above poster that "tongues" refers to a foreign language, not the gibberish heard spoken by attention mongers in churches. "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! SDKAHSKDJH KSDAKJSHD AISDHAUSQW!  I AM SO ANNOINTED!"



Brother don't be that way, you might be talking about the Holy Spirit at work and you might be grieving Him.
Just because you may not have had the experience doesn't mean is not from God.
And if you don't have the faith to receive it ,you never will receive.
Peace


----------



## christianhunter (May 24, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Brother don't be that way, you might be talking about the Holy Spirit at work and you might be grieving Him.
> Just because you may not have had the experience doesn't mean is not from God.
> And if you don't have the faith to receive it ,you never will receive.
> Peace



Agreed!


----------



## thedeacon (May 24, 2010)

Brothers,  please do not associate the word hogwash with me on this post. 

I don't know if he is referring to me as a Pastor or not. I am not, I am not worthy to be called Pastor.


----------



## Desert Soldier (May 24, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Brother don't be that way, you might be talking about the Holy Spirit at work and you might be grieving Him.
> Just because you may not have had the experience doesn't mean is not from God.
> And if you don't have the faith to receive it ,you never will receive.
> Peace



I have seen this with my own eyes and 100% of the time it has been utter, complete hogwash. I would guess that in my adult life alone I have seen this charade enacted 100 times. Each time I have been completely convinced that it is total bull squeeze based on twisted Scripture. 

It is my educated, studied opinion that when Scripture speaks of "tongues" it means that those professing the Gospel of Jesus Christ, even though they spoke a different language, could converse and teach others who spoke a different language. 

Lowjack, I will submit that those missionaries who miraculously spoke Spanish or whatever language it was, COULD have been the reciprient of a miracle from the Holy Spirit. However, I will also submit that the Academy Award winning acts that go on throughout various churches I have been to where EVERYONE spoke some dialect of English were completely fabricated in the minds of the speakers. These acts are totally contrived to benefit NOT the Risen Savior but the persons speaking the gibberish. They are attention Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- who are trying to glorify themselves. If THAT sort of "speaking in tongues" was real, it would be done in the oldest Christian Church in the world and I assure you that it is not.

The Catholic Church has records of this gift but it was used for TRANSLATIVE purposes, not for when everyone spoke the same language. Why would the Holy Spirit give this gift so that nobody could understand it? It makes no sense! There was a USE for this gift and that was so that people could understand the Gospel, not some cryptic message from the fat lady in the 5th pew.

http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/14776c.htm

Gift of Tongues

(Glossolaly, glossolalia). 

A supernatural gift of the class gratiae gratis datae, designed to aid in the outer development of the primitive Church. The theological bearing of the subject is treated in the article CHARISMATA. The present article deals with its exegetical and historical phases. 

St. Luke relates (Acts 2:1-15) that on the feast of Pentecost following the Ascension of Christ into heaven one hundred and twenty disciples of Galilean origin were heard speaking "with divers tongues, according as the Holy Ghost gave them to speak." Devout Jews then dwelling at Jerusalem, the scene of the incident, were quickly drawn together to the number of approximately three thousand. The multitude embraced two religious classes, Jews and proselytes, from fifteen distinct lands so distributed geographically as to represent "every nation under heaven". All were "confounded in mind" because every man heard the disciples speaking the "wonderful things of God" in his own tongue, namely, that in which he was born. To many the disciples appeared to be in a state of inebriation, wherefore St. Peter undertook to justify the anomaly by explaining it in the light of prophecy as a sign of the last times. 

The glossolaly thus described was historic, articulate, and intelligible. Jerusalem was then as now a polyglottal region and could easily have produced one hundred and twenty persons who, in the presence of a cosmopolitan assemblage, might express themselves in fifteen different tongues. Since the variety of tongues is attributed to the group and not to individuals, particular disciples may not have used more than their native Aramaic, though it is difficult to picture any of them historically and socially without at least a smattering of other tongues. The linguistic conditions of the country were far more diverse than those of Switzerland today. The number of languages spoken equalled the number of those in which the listeners "were born". But for these Greek and Aramaic would suffice with a possible admixture of Latin. The distinction of "tongues" (v. 6, dialektos; v. 11, glossa) was largely one of dialects and the cause of astonishment was that so many of them should be heard simultaneously and from Galileans whose linguistic capacities were presumably underrated. It was the Holy Ghost who impelled the disciples "to speak", without perhaps being obliged to infuse a knowledge of tongues unknown. The physical and psychic condition of the auditors was one of ecstasy and rapture in which "the wonderful things of God" would naturally find utterance in acclamations, prayers or hymns, conned, if not already known, during the preceding week, when they were "always in the temple", side by side with the strangers from afar, "praising and blessing God" (Luke 24:52-53). 

Subsequent manifestations occurred at Caesarea, Palaestina, Ephesus, and Corinth, all polyglottal regions. St. Peter identifies that of Caesarea with what befell the disciples "in the beginning" (Acts 11:15). There, as at Ephesus and Jerusalem, the strange incident marked the baptism of several converts, who operated in groups. Corinth, standing apart in this and other respects, is reserved for special study. 

In post-Biblical times St. Irenæus tells us that "many" of his contemporaries were heard "speaking through the Spirit in all kinds (pantodapais) of tongues" ("Contra haer.", V, vii; Eusebius, Church History V.7). St. Francis Xavier is said to have preached in tongues unknown to him and St. Vincent Ferrer while using his native tongue was understood in others. From this last phenomenon Biblical glossolaly differs in being what St. Gregory Nazianzen points out as a marvel of speaking and not of hearing. Exegetes observe too that it was never used for preaching, although Sts. Augustine and Thomas seem to have overlooked this detail. 

St. Paul's Concept (I Corinthians 12-14).—For the Biblical data thus far examined we are indebted to the bosom friend and companion of St. Paul — St. Luke. That being true, the views of St. Paul on supernatural glossolaly must have coincided with those of St. Luke. 

Now St. Paul had seen the gift conferred at Ephesus and St. Luke does not distinguish Ephesian glossolaly from that of Jerusalem. They must therefore have been alike and St. Paul seems to have had both in mind when he commanded the Corinthians (14:37) to employ none but articulate and "plain speech" in their use of the gift (9), and to refrain from such use in church unless even the unlearned could grasp what was said (16). No tongue could be genuine "without voice" and to use such a tongue would be the act of a barbarian (10, 11). For him the impulse to praise God in one or more strange tongues should proceed from the Holy Ghost. It was even then an inferior gift which he ranked next to last in a list of eight charismata. It was a mere "sign" and as such was intended not for believers but for unbelievers (22). 

Corinthian Abuses (I Corinthians 14 passim).—Medieval and modern writers wrongly take it for granted that the charism existed permanently at Corinth — as it did nowhere else—and that St. Paul, in commending the gift to the Corinthians, therewith gave his guaranty that the characteristics of Corinthian glossolaly were those of the gift itself. Traditional writers in overlooking this point place St. Luke at variance with St. Paul, and attribute to the charism properties so contrary as to make it inexplicable and prohibitively mysterious. There is enough in St. Paul to show us that the Corinthian peculiarities were ignoble accretions and abuses. They made of "tongues" a source of schism in the Church and of scandal without (14:23). The charism had deteriorated into a mixture of meaningless inarticulate gabble (9, 10) with an element of uncertain sounds (7, 8), which sometimes might be construed as little short of blasphemous (12:3). The Divine praises were recognized now and then, but the general effect was one of confusion and disedification for the very unbelievers for whom the normal gift was intended (14:22, 23, 26). The Corinthians, misled not by insincerity but by simplicity and ignorance (20), were actuated by an undisciplined religious spirit (pneuma), or rather by frenzied emotions and not by the understanding (nous) of the Spirit of God (15). What today purports to be the "gift of tongues" at certain Protestant revivals is a fair reproduction of Corinthian glossolaly, and shows the need there was in the primitive Church of the Apostle's counsel to do all things "decently, and according to order" (40). 

Faithful adherence to the text of Sacred Scripture makes it obligatory to reject those opinions which turn the charism of tongues into little more than infantile babbling (Eichhorn, Schmidt, Neander), incoherent exclamations (Meyer), pythonic utterances (Wiseler), or prophetic demonstrations of the archaic kind (see 1 Samuel 19:20, 24). The unalloyed charism was as much an exercise of the intelligence as of the emotions. Languages or dialects, now kainais (Mark 16:17) for their present purpose, and now spontaneously borrowed by the conservative Hebrew from Gentile foreigners (eteroglossois, cheilesin eteron, 1 Corinthians 14:21), were used as never before. But they were understood even by those who used them. Most Latin commentators have believed the contrary, but the ancient Greeks, St. Cyril of Alexandria, Theodoret, and others who were nearer the scene, agree to it and the testimony of the texts as above studied seems to bear them out.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 24, 2010)

Dude,

You could have saved yourself a lot of typing by simply saying, "I don't believe in it"

Also, as much as I hate it, the tone of your post needs to be taken down a little bit. While you may feel passionate about it, if your getting edited for profanity marks in your threads in the Spiritual Forums, you might want to rethink how you respond.

I'm not saying you are right and I'm not saying you are wrong. I will say this, there are plenty of verses concerning judging others, etc and I'd hope you'd be a passionate about those as you are "speaking in tongues". I for one have never heard any do it and I'm not sure I ever will. Still.........

I have never seen any walk on water either. All things are POSSIBLE. Doesn't mean it has to happen or will happen. But you need to realize it's possible. We don't practice it but far be it for me to tell someone else they are wrong.

Unless it's predestination! That's for you Christianhunter


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 24, 2010)

You know that was a joke CH, right?


----------



## Bugeye (May 24, 2010)

have you ever noticed how those speaking in tongues will throw up their arms and faint? and there's always someone there to catch'em.  it's well rehearsed.


----------



## formula1 (May 24, 2010)

Desert Soldier said:


> I If THAT sort of "speaking in tongues" was real, it would be done in the oldest Christian Church in the world and I assure you that it is not.



Yes, even the oldest Christian Church has been know to have Charismatics(those who speak in tongues who believer in the outpouring of the Holy Spirit) within its ranks.  I personally know some and I have read the books of many others.

Let me ask you this, Is faith fabricated in the mind of a believer?


----------



## christianhunter (May 24, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> You know that was a joke CH, right?



Yep,thanks for remembering me.
Its nice to be noticed sometimes.


----------



## thedeacon (May 24, 2010)

Here is the thing. I have read, studied, prayed, fasted, meditated and above all this I have ask God for guidance. I feel that God has answered my prayers on the way I should and do worship him.

I have never had the feeling of speaking in tongues. I will not get ugly about the men/women that do but I do not think that the Holy Spirit has given them utterance. Thats my opinion.

If he gave it to them why not me. I want, strive and pray for everything God has to offer. I want it all, I am selfish.

I am trying to be careful what I say because I think we will be held accoutable to God for leading other people in the wrong direction, So please understand what I am saying. This is my opinion, one I think is bible based but it is my opinion.

God Bless


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 24, 2010)

Compliments to Lowjack, who makes a most valuable point often overlooked. Those gathered heard every man in their own language. When I was in Bible College one of my more learned Professors opined with the differing dialects spoken in the countries listed, it's likely there were at least twenty two differant languages represented. Edification was present, as the Apostles spake, every man heard it in his own language. Most of what is paraded as "tongues" today has nothing to do with edification. Paul laid out specific guidelines for any tongue speaking to be conducted in a Christian worship service in I Corinthians chapter 14 the one thing I'm personally certain of is I've yet to witness a service that follows Paul's edicts which the Lord saw fit to include in the "Word".


----------



## Lowjack (May 24, 2010)

Michael F. Gray said:


> Compliments to Lowjack, who makes a most valuable point often overlooked. Those gathered heard every man in their own language. When I was in Bible College one of my more learned Professors opined with the differing dialects spoken in the countries listed, it's likely there were at least twenty two differant languages represented. Edification was present, as the Apostles spake, every man heard it in his own language. Most of what is paraded as "tongues" today has nothing to do with edification. Paul laid out specific guidelines for any tongue speaking to be conducted in a Christian worship service in I Corinthians chapter 14 the one thing I'm personally certain of is I've yet to witness a service that follows Paul's edicts which the Lord saw fit to include in the "Word".


Even Today In Jerusalem if something would happen like that , there would have to be at least 80 different languages spoken as Jews have Migrated from all over the World, Including China And Thailand and Ethiopia.
The Tongues spoken in Pentecost were Languages.

Now there were staying in Jerusalem God-fearing Jews from every nation under heaven. When they heard this sound, a crowd came together in bewilderment, because each one heard them speaking in his own language. Utterly amazed, they asked: "Are not all these men who are speaking Galileans? Then how is it that each of us hears them in his own native language? Parthians, Medes and Elamites; residents of Mesopotamia, Judea and Cappadocia, Pontus and Asia, Phrygia and Pamphylia, Egypt and the parts of Libya near Cyrene; visitors from Rome (both Jews and converts to Judaism); Cretans and Arabs--we hear them declaring the wonders of God in our own tongues!" Amazed and perplexed, they asked one another, "What does this mean?" Some, however, made fun of them and said, "They have had too much wine." 

(Acts 2:5-13 NIV)



Praise Abba !


----------



## Desert Soldier (May 25, 2010)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Dude,
> 
> You could have saved yourself a lot of typing by simply saying, "I don't believe in it"
> 
> ...



This is a discussion. Saying, "Duuuuude...I don't believe in it." is not discussing. The reason I am so passionate about it is that it makes Christianity look foolish when people put on an idiotic show. It does NOTHING to perpetuate our faith.

Jesus walked on water. Says so right there in Scripture. Neither Scripture or Sacred Tradition say anything about Him uttering a bunch of hogwash and someone else interpreting it for the masses.

As far as Catholics speaking in tongues, there are crazies in every denomination. HOWEVER, it is not part of our faith. What the Catholic Church believes about "tongues" is in my above post.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 25, 2010)

Well sir, I could be exactly the same about the Catholic Church and saying that I think most of it is hogwash. HOWEVER, I will not do that because that would be insulting to you and your faith and I believe that if you were to be discussing it, it would be more proper to say I don't believe in it and here is why.

I have no problem with the discCussion part of it but to tell anyone on here that what they believe is "hogwash" is more insulting than discussion and if I'm not mistaken is against what the new rules of the forum to be. That's the point of my comment. I am not disagreeing with your position but with the tone. 

Looking foolish is crosses many denominational lines, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 25, 2010)

Sorry for typos. I'm on the phone


----------



## thedeacon (May 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Even Today In Jerusalem if something would happen like that , there would have to be at least 80 different languages spoken as Jews have Migrated from all over the World, Including China And Thailand and Ethiopia.
> The Tongues spoken in Pentecost were Languages.
> 
> Now there were staying in Jerusalem God-fearing Jews from every nation under heaven. When they heard this sound, a crowd came together in bewilderment, because each one heard them speaking in his own language. Utterly amazed, they asked: "Are not all these men who are speaking Galileans? Then how is it that each of us hears them in his own native language? Parthians, Medes and Elamites; residents of Mesopotamia, Judea and Cappadocia, Pontus and Asia, Phrygia and Pamphylia, Egypt and the parts of Libya near Cyrene; visitors from Rome (both Jews and converts to Judaism); Cretans and Arabs--we hear them declaring the wonders of God in our own tongues!" Amazed and perplexed, they asked one another, "What does this mean?" Some, however, made fun of them and said, "They have had too much wine."
> ...



Correct!!!!!!

Just how much more clear and precise can anything be.


----------



## polkhunt (May 25, 2010)

I will not say whether speaking in tounges is real or not because I don't know. My problem with this is that some people who go to the Church of God in my hometown have told me that you are somehow not in rightstanding with God if you are not praying or speaking in tounges and that came from a member and the pastor. I have seen no evidence of that in scripture.


----------



## Israel (May 25, 2010)

Bugeye said:


> have you ever noticed how those speaking in tongues will throw up their arms and faint? and there's always someone there to catch'em.  it's well rehearsed.


I never faint. At least I don't ever remember doing so.
Would you catch me if I did?
Paul said "I thank God that I speak in tongues more than you all."
I don't know how someone can make any assertion that it isn't at least part of "church history"...if not continuing today.
Paul specifically referred to tongues of men and angels...and of speaking mysteries in the spirit.
It's at least a good idea to not do anything you don't have the faith to do...and surely if you are convinced you'd be acting devilishly...abstain.
For myself, I am glad of the refreshing I can enjoy. I don't have to tie my mind up in knots trying to make every appeal to my Father perfectly precise according to the language I use. 
I am glad the spirit knows those things of which I and other members of the body need...perfectly...even if I don't have the ability to word them in English.
You can call it gibberish...that's fine.
I've long ago seen the other knots we invite ourselves to be tied up in when we are concerned about what others may think of us.

For even in english we often find there's always room for more explanation, more expansion, more elucidation. 
I like God's precision.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 25, 2010)

Israel said:


> It's at least a good idea to not do anything you don't have the faith to do...


 
Amen!
This right here spoke volumes. Thanks.


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2010)

polkhunt said:


> I will not say whether speaking in tounges is real or not because I don't know. My problem with this is that some people who go to the Church of God in my hometown have told me that you are somehow not in rightstanding with God if you are not praying or speaking in tounges and that came from a member and the pastor. I have seen no evidence of that in scripture.



Well I would respond to that, show me your gift of tongues And I will show you my gift of Healing or whatever other gift you may have, if you have no gift of the Spirit then I would worry .

1 Cor 15

 8For to one is given the word of (1)wisdom through the Spirit, and to another the word of (2)knowledge according to the same Spirit; 

 9to another (3)faith by the same Spirit, and to another (4)gifts of healing by the one Spirit, 

 10and to another the effecting of (5)miracles, and to another (6)prophecy, and to another the (7)distinguishing of spirits, to another various (8)kinds of tongues, and to another the (9)interpretation of tongues. 

11But one and the same Spirit works all these things, (J)distributing to each one individually just as He wills. 

 12For even as the body is one and yet has many members, and all the members of the body, though they are many, are one body, so also is Christ. 

 13For by one Spirit we were all baptized into one body, whether Jews or Greeks, whether slaves or free, and we were all made to drink of one Spirit.


----------



## formula1 (May 25, 2010)

*Re:*



Israel said:


> For myself, I am glad of the refreshing I can enjoy. I don't have to tie my mind up in knots trying to make every appeal to my Father perfectly precise according to the language I use. I am glad the spirit knows those things of which I and other members of the body need...perfectly...even if I don't have the ability to word them in English.



Refreshing, perfect and powerful!


----------



## polkhunt (May 26, 2010)

Lowjack I appreciate your words and I am familiar with that scripture but that scripture or no where else in the Bible that I have found does it say that if you don't have the gift of tongues that you are not in rightstanding with God .


----------



## earl (May 26, 2010)

''It's at least a good idea to not do anything you don't have the faith to do...''


That's good advice for ALL religious aspects.


----------



## Lowjack (May 26, 2010)

polkhunt said:


> Lowjack I appreciate your words and I am familiar with that scripture but that scripture or no where else in the Bible that I have found does it say that if you don't have the gift of tongues that you are not in rightstanding with God .



I haven't found it either, I don't say that , some churches do say it and it is wrong.


----------



## Tim L (May 26, 2010)

sun said:


> After reading the extensive Wikipedia Article which mentions so many different forms of it over the course of history, even including brain research, I tend to think that it's very hard to make a generalization encompassing all of the forms of it in every instance. However I do believe that it's a highly individualistic practice that is akin to chanting because it just feels like the preferred way for some folks to worship who are more receptive and accepting of the practice.
> People won't do it who are not in tune to it and who also need to open up their heart and mind to accepting the practice of it. As well, some utterances and the process by which part of the brain is employed during it may be something that does need to be practiced & developed to do it too.
> For example, some people have the talent for running distances. But not everyone can become a runner or develop their love and method for running without some practice and by starting off in steps. As individuals try it and become more proficient at it then they become more aware of the benefits of practicing it more and in greater numbers as it becomes more of an accepted method of worship and of being a divine gift.
> For some folks the talent or gift that they work on developing more of as a way of expressing the influence of the holy spirit may be music, for others it may be speaking or preaching, or praying the rosary, or becoming a priest or minister, or it may be as involuntary as being endowed with stigmata.
> ...



Thanks, your the only one that came close to actually addressing what was asked; not an opinion on whether speaking in tongues is the holy sprit at work or not real because it is not being used for intrepretive purposes or "hogwash".... 

Assuming for a minute something is real here and not people "putting on a show" I still have never gotten a good explanation as to why a person can worship at the Main Street Church of God, speak in tongues, then walk across the street to the Main Street Baptist Church and not speak in tongues.  I'm not supposing anything sinister here; the explanation has always been that "it is up to the holy sprit" as to when and where but the holy sprit always seems to act (again, with a few exceptions, I even saw Methodists speak in tongues at a Methodist prayer meeting years ago) but it almost always happens when the person is within the walls of a church building where it is generally accepted....Thats the part that keeps knawing at me.


----------



## Lowjack (May 26, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Thanks, your the only one that came close to actually addressing what was asked; not an opinion on whether speaking in tongues is the holy sprit at work or not real because it is not being used for intrepretive purposes or "hogwash" as the guy so rudely said....
> 
> Assuming for a minute something is real here and not people "putting on a show" I still have never gotten a good explanation as to why a person can worship at the Main Street Church of God, speak in tongues, then walk across the street to the Main Street Baptist Church and not speak in tongues.  I'm not supposing anything sinister here; the explanation has always been that "it is up to the holy sprit" as to when and where but the holy sprit always seems to act (again, with a few exceptions, I even saw Methodists speak in tongues at a Methodist prayer meeting years ago) but it almost always happens when the person is within the walls of a church building where it is generally accepted....Thats the part that keeps knawing at me.



The Holy Spirit is always a Gentleman and He will not Speak through someone , where that gift might not be well received.
Now I do agree the Holy Spirit doesn't need to send a message that is not understood.Say if this guy got up in church and said;

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZarE626GS8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZarE626GS8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

What good would that do ?


----------



## formula1 (May 26, 2010)

*Re:*

Rouster:

I went from Southern Baptist traditional to Charismatic/Pentecostal, to Church of God, and back to where I am now (Baptist-but not purely traditional).  I have seen dead church folks to crazy church folks and everything inbetween.  I have formed many of my thoughts about this from the Word and from my experiences.

I pray in the Spirit (tongues if you will) and I pray with my mind also.  I do consider it a gift in that it gives me the ability to pray (by faith) when I don't know what to pray, which frees my mind to the Spirit further.  

I consider it a somewhat of a curse too, because when I first experienced it I lacked understanding and sought out folks with like experiences. The trouble is, many of the experiences lead me into some deceptive thinking, because I in my inmaturity made the incorrect assumption that those who 'do' must be more spiritual. The truth is, no one is more spiritual as a result of this gift, and I had to unlearn many things.  It is a tool in the arsenal of gifts from the Father and thinking ourselves more than we ought will soon after bring us to humility by the hand of the Lord. Even in this though, I believe God used my experience to teach me much about the right way to think about this gift.

I do Pray in the Spirit, yes even in the Baptist church, but not audibly to those who do not accept or understand. I actually believe it to be a gift for my prayer time from God and I use it as such.  I don't go to a church that is more accepting of it and change my attitude either, though at one time I did.  

In truth, today I don't even think about praying that way when I am alone, it just flows and I do not know why, but by faith I follow the Spirit's lead. But when praying with others I tend to be very cautious so as not to offend.  'He who prays in a tongue edifies oneself'.  It is worthless IMHO around others for the most part.

For whatever reason (only the Lord knows), it is the thing in my life that God used to open me up to the Spirit and allow Him authority over my life.  Some folks don't need that, but I guess my hard head forced God to approach me differently.

Don't think of anyone who proclaims this gift as anything special (me especially), only Jesus Christ, His Power of Salvation and his amazing grace,mercy and kindness toward us is truly 'Special'.

May the Lord Bless you in your search for answers.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 26, 2010)

But didn't Paul ask the Corinthians to control their speaking in tongues?


----------



## jason4445 (May 27, 2010)

The half dozen times I have been in a Christian setting and personally heard the tongue  speak, and the couple of dozen or so times otherwise it seemed to me a lot of La La La - Me Me Me - Go Go Go - a lot of similar sounding two syllable words repeated.  There was no meter or phrasing or even the most simple sentence structure.

In all times it was always in front of the congregation when they came up to be rewashed in the blood and there was a group of "handlers" that would come rushing over to catch them.  I never saw anyone go down without looking behind them to make sure someone was back there to catch them.  Then after it was over they each looked appropriately overwhelmed.  It looked all to me like an attention getting thing.

The only speaking in tongues I ever heard that I actually perceived as a language was at a exorcism I helped with a few years ago.  The "devil" was speaking through the person and it sounded like Latin to me but the Priest there said it was something else, he knew Latin and it was not that.


----------



## Israel (May 27, 2010)

The Holy Spirit doesn't force anyone to "speak in tongues" anymore than he forces anyone to confess Jesus as Lord.
Speaking is fully under the control of the speaker...not wrung out of him like a puppet.


----------



## gtparts (May 27, 2010)

The LORD has not gifted me with tongues so I can only speak here based on Scripture, personal observation, and that ol' bugaboo, anecdotal references of others (whom I understand to be unbiased). 

Simply put, I have seen and heard of few times when the "speaking of tongues" followed the limitations placed upon it by Scripture. I have concluded that much of what passes for the manifestation of this spiritual gift is far less than spiritual and more in line with a need to appear more spiritual to others or to fit in with a certain group. 

Do I believe it does exist? 

I absolutely do! 

Is it common in occurrence or application? 

Experience and inquiry tells me it is highly specific to the situation. There has to be a need for this gift to be made manifest and in my personal life I have found other gifts of the Spirit far more evident and effectual in my ministry and in the ministry of others than tongues. Paul even indicates that, as tools of ministry and edification, other gifts are more desirable because there is greater need of the others.

I do believe that some regard tongues (and healing) as somehow being "more" spiritual or evidence of greater faith. The Bible and experience tell me that those folks are mistaken in their belief, in this matter.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 27, 2010)

gtparts said:


> The LORD has not gifted me with tongues so I can only speak here based on Scripture, personal observation, and that ol' bugaboo, anecdotal references of others (whom I understand to be unbiased).
> 
> Simply put, I have seen and heard of few times when the "speaking of tongues" followed the limitations placed upon it by Scripture. I have concluded that much of what passes for the manifestation of this spiritual gift is far less than spiritual and more in line with a need to appear more spiritual to others or to fit in with a certain group.
> 
> ...





X's2


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 27, 2010)

I don't feel like I'm in any position to judge others because of their method of worship. Who am I to say that it's wrong? The last thing I would want to do is try to come between someone and the Holy Spirit. I was raised Baptist and am now a member of the Assembly of God church. I used to think speaking in tongues was silly and uncalled for. But as I've grown I realize it is a personal conviction and blessing for those who have the gift. 

I am sure that God loves the person speaking in tongues as much as He loves the person who nods off in church.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 27, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> The half dozen times I have been in a Christian setting and personally heard the tongue  speak, and the couple of dozen or so times otherwise it seemed to me a lot of La La La - Me Me Me - Go Go Go - a lot of similar sounding two syllable words repeated.  There was no meter or phrasing or even the most simple sentence structure.
> 
> In all times it was always in front of the congregation when they came up to be rewashed in the blood and there was a group of "handlers" that would come rushing over to catch them.  I never saw anyone go down without looking behind them to make sure someone was back there to catch them.  Then after it was over they each looked appropriately overwhelmed.  It looked all to me like an attention getting thing.
> 
> The only speaking in tongues I ever heard that I actually perceived as a language was at a exorcism I helped with a few years ago.  The "devil" was speaking through the person and it sounded like Latin to me but the Priest there said it was something else, he knew Latin and it was not that.



That's awesome.


----------



## sun (May 28, 2010)

Even if some of it was only considered by some to be chanting, it still serves the purpose of worship and unification with God while being guided by the Holy Spirit during particpation in the ceremony of a recognized Christian Church.




> *Understanding Islamic Chants*
> 
> A repetitive chant that creates positive vibrations within, is precisely what mantras are all about.
> 
> ...





> *Christian chants*
> 
> 
> Let’s learn the practice and evolution of chants in Christianity.
> ...





> *Buddhist chant*
> 
> A Buddhist chant is a form of Buddhist chant, musical verse or incantation, in some ways analogous to Hindu, Christian or Jewish religious recitations. They exist in just about every part of the Buddhist world,
> 
> ...





> *Neuroscience*
> 
> In 2006, the brains of a group of individuals were scanned while they were speaking in tongues. Activity in the language centers of the brain decreased, while activity in the emotional centers of the brain increased. Activity in the area of control decreased, which corresponds with the reported experience of loss of control. There were no changes in any language areas, suggesting that glossolalia is not associated with usual language function.[10][11][12] Other brain wave studies have also found that brain activity alters in glossolalia.[13]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossolalia


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe when the Young Church Antioch was started.The new testament was also being formed.There needed a way for divine revelation too be revealed too the Young church guided by the Holy Spirit.When some one spoked it had too be interpreted by the member of the Church. but when the New Testament.was finally finished for reproof and correction.Paul say's all that remained was hope love and charity.This is what guides Us on our Christian Journey. Just My Opinion.


----------

